

Ask HN: Quick Page Review - Jeremy1026

I was asked to complete a small programming test as part of a job interview. I was told, &quot;The web page should also look nice, Use css to make it look neat and clean. It does not have to be fancy.&quot; I don&#x27;t know what else I could really do to make it look nice without being &quot;fancy&quot;. Any suggestions would be extremely appreciated.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;2Rl61ql.png
======
techplex
* Border radius the table edges

* zebra stripe the table

* maybe dot the table border

* change the font

* Justify the text

------
Jeremy1026
Clickable: [http://i.imgur.com/2Rl61ql.png](http://i.imgur.com/2Rl61ql.png)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Use Bootstrap, apply classes. tada.

